# 1967 GTO



## Phobby (6 mo ago)

I have a 1967 GTO coup previously restored. At some point it had a 1971 455 installed. How does the motor affect its value?


----------



## Sick467 (Oct 29, 2019)

In general, once the car no longer has it's original parts it losses that value that people put on it due to it being "all original". This is a value without any tangible asset...it's a mental concept that carries a dollar value with it. It's worth more because someone wants to own a piece of history well preserved. The lack of originality does not make it any less drivable or fun, but the car is now in a category that most classics are in...modified from stock.

If the VIN number is something special, your car will still carry the added intangible value of having been something special when built and may warrant a restoration back to that special quality to fully appreciate it potential value.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Depends on the options of the car. If the car was originally a Ram Air car or an HO car, you're looking at a huge hit on value. If it is a base GTO, not a lot. Jim Wangers once told me that a born-with engine in a GTO was worth a $10,000 premium. If the car was a rare Ram Air car, it would be much more than that. Of all the first-gen GTO's I've had, the automatic cars always had their born with engines intact, and the 4 speed cars NEVER had the original engine when I got the cars, which at that time were only 10-13 years old.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

I agree with that. People tell that I'm fortunate to have the original engine in my manual trans 68.


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

I also have a manual and my original engine in my 67.
I would venture to say that a original engine in a gto would be a big boost to the value and quick sale. When I am at a car show it seems that that is the second question I get asked after is it a Gto...the third is"does it have the 670 heads"? All things being the same it matters.
Not being the same, next to each other for sale....who knows. Lots of variables, auto,4 speed, color, hp, etc. I am just one of the lucky ones that found a Gto with its original drive train. If it hadn't....I wouldn't have been the least disappointed. You are both lucky and blessed to own one of the most iconic muscle cars ever built. 😎


----------



## mcguiremcd (May 23, 2012)

RMTZ67 said:


> I also have a manual and my original engine in my 67.
> I would venture to say that a original engine in a gto would be a big boost to the value and quick sale. When I am at a car show it seems that that is the second question I get asked after is it a Gto...the third is"does it have the 670 heads"? All things being the same it matters.
> Not being the same, next to each other for sale....who knows. Lots of variables, auto,4 speed, color, hp, etc. I am just one of the lucky ones that found a Gto with its original drive train. If it hadn't....I wouldn't have been the least disappointed. You are both lucky and blessed to own one of the most iconic muscle cars ever built. 😎


I have a 66 tri-pwr with original engine, tranny, rear end. Have known car since new. I am the 2rd, 4th and 6th owner of it. Long story.


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

mcguiremcd said:


> I have a 66 tri-pwr with original engine, tranny, rear end. Have known car since new. I am the 2rd, 4th and 6th owner of it. Long story.


Like to here the short version of the long story sometime lol. Maybe I should edit my post and add..."NO, tri power ended in 66"


----------



## Honeyharbour62 (Jul 15, 2018)

Also driving 67 GTO, all but camshaft,paint and pistons original. Similar car to RMTZ67, Dearborn tranny, standard steering and brakes.


----------



## mcguiremcd (May 23, 2012)

Honeyharbour62 said:


> Also driving 67 GTO, all but camshaft,paint and pistons original. Similar car to RMTZ67, Dearborn tranny, standard steering and brakes.


I will try to make a short story in the next few days. Stay tuned guys,


----------



## mcguiremcd (May 23, 2012)

mcguiremcd said:


> I will try to make a short story in the next few days. Stay tuned guys,


Here you go guys. In the Nov.1970 I bought it from original owner. Had 18000 miles, had been setting in his garage for 2 years.[2rd owner]. In spring of 1978 sold it to my youngest brother. In fall of1979 I bought it back.[4th owner]. In fall of 1981 sold it and a 57 Chevy HT that I had had since high school to 2 brothers. I was relocating and had no where to keep them. I Oct. 2011 got a call from my sister in law that the guy that I sold it to had tracked her down and asked her to call me to see if I was interested in buying it back. You bet I was. Went and looked at it. It's never had a dent put in it. Bought it back. [6th owner]. It still had stuff in it that I had left in it 30 years before. Still had maintenance book in glove box.
He had put 11,449 miles on it in 30 years. There's a lot more to this story.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

mcguiremcd said:


> Here you go guys. In the Nov.1970 I bought it from original owner. Had 18000 miles, had been setting in his garage for 2 years.[2rd owner]. In spring of 1978 sold it to my youngest brother. In fall of1979 I bought it back.[4th owner]. In fall of 1981 sold it and a 57 Chevy HT that I had had since high school to 2 brothers. I was relocating and had no where to keep them. I Oct. 2011 got a call from my sister in law that the guy that I sold it to had tracked her down and asked her to call me to see if I was interested in buying it back. You bet I was. Went and looked at it. It's never had a dent put in it. Bought it back. [6th owner]. It still had stuff in it that I had left in it 30 years before. Still had maintenance book in glove box.
> He had put 11,449 miles on it in 30 years. There's a lot more to this story.


Well, let's hear it, warts and all! This is the kind of story I think just about everybody here loves to read!!


----------

